# which tree to choose



## Joe Ruta (Aug 6, 2001)

I need to plant some trees (probably some type of pine tree) in my backyard to give us some privacy from a local road and to block out some of the sound from the road. Also it needs to be a a tree that the deer will not eat and stays green all year long. If anyone has any suggestions it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jay Banks (Aug 7, 2001)

Joe,
First we would need some site details. Sun or Shade, Dry or Wet, Hardiness Zone (where in the USA are you).


----------



## treeclimber165 (Aug 7, 2001)

We can narrow it down to someplace that deer live! Could be anywhere from Key West to the Canadian border!


----------

